# Working to get my dog to be more serious Part 3



## Zeus Das (Feb 13, 2018)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TQuihOOCrHw


----------



## Zeus Das (Feb 13, 2018)

Here is a very short clip where things could have gone very wrong for the decoy. This is the first time we were doing leg bites with my dog - the first 2 times he did fine once I guided him on to the leg. The third time I ave him a little more leash to see if he would target the leg. He totally ignored the leg and went straight for the upper arm which is what he is used to target. Decoy was not wearing a suit and it was a mistake on my end. Could have been very bad. At least I know my dog is not sleeve/suite happy.&#55357;&#56847;


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

When training leg bites I always start with the dog tied to a fence. Downward pressure on the lead near the collar with your hand keeps the dog low. Most times the dog will go low on his own once stretched to the end of the lead but it's dicey. Safety at all costs. Decoy should know better.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Ditto with Howard!


A green dog needs to have a very experienced decoy and I didn't see that in the video.


----------



## jack van strien (Apr 9, 2009)

How do you know your dog is not sleeve happy?He came up because that is what he is used to.
I would say he was looking for a sleeve because he had lots of time to bite the decoy if he wanted to.
Sorry to say but bad handling all around.
If you want him to do legbites you have to make sure he can not go for the upper body,lots of options for that.
You need to do your homework before you try this again,could have ended very badly.!!!
Just as a matter of intrest,if your decoy getd hurt will insurance cover it?
I am not trying to put you down but sugarcoating what you are doing helps no one.


----------



## Zeus Das (Feb 13, 2018)

Hi Jack,

Thanks for your feedback - good points - no need to sugar coat - put it out there as a learning experience for what NOT to do. Agree with your general observations - even stated the bad handling on my part. The only reason I know my dog is not sleeve happy is because we have worked in civil with no sleeve and also had the sleeve thrown in front of him which he has totally ignored and remained focused on the decoy. He has done the same with another decoy - where the sleeve was presented and he ignored it went for the upper body (body suite bites are relatively new to him but he prefers it to the sleeve so that could be it). As far as decoy and insurance - the question was asked and the short answer is yes (don't want to find out though).


----------



## Zeus Das (Feb 13, 2018)

Jack,

I responded to your post but it went to some "moderator approval" box. In general I agree with your comments and no need to sugar coat. Cheers


----------



## Zeus Das (Feb 13, 2018)

Jack, not sure what is going on, but I have responded twice to your post.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

I'll try and see who can figure out what's going on.


----------



## Zeus Das (Feb 13, 2018)

Hi Jack, hopefully this post will make it - have tried several times. No need to sugar coat your response. Yes, we have the insurance - hopefully, will never have to use it. Yes, I know my dog is not sleeve happy as he is very civil and we have seen first hand that he will target the man even if the sleeve is thrown a him or waived in front of him. On at least 2 occassions with 2 different decoys he has ignored the sleeve and targeted the chest and face. So we have taken a step back and only work with decoys wearing full bite suits and not sending him on bites. He has also demonstrated his civil side outside the training field by acting aggressively towards strangers when we were walking through the woods at dawn, however; he backed off when I told him to and once he saw the stranger meant no harm. Also, even in the video, yes he targeted where he has been trained to target and likes to but he could have targeted the leg sleeve as we showed him to do it and he bit it hard the first 2 times. It was only the third time when we let him have some more leash that he targeted the upper body. It was a mistake by all of us and could have been a costly mistake. Lesson learned by all of us and we have adjusted. Hope this helps. Cheers


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Zeus Das said:


> Jack, not sure what is going on, but I have responded twice to your post.


This was a glitch ... posts were not really held up for "approval." Sorry ... that hasn't happened in quite a while and I thought it was fixed.

Anyway, all the posts here are now visible.

If this (non-appearing posts) happens to anyone else, please PM me with the info about where the thread is and I'll fix it right away. Thanks!


----------



## Zeus Das (Feb 13, 2018)

Thanks Connie


----------



## jack van strien (Apr 9, 2009)

Thank you,finally i get to see your response.I got a message i was not allowed to view this page but it all seems in order now.
It is fine for your dog to be civil but also a very big responsibility.My neighbours dog bit his own son and he was a real mess.The dog disappeared the same day.
Like with everything else safety first but you already realise this.
My own dog bit me right threw my finger beause of a decoy who slipped,talk about hurt.
It is very important to not move forward when the dog is worked so the decoy can know how far the dog can reach.
Have you ever done any decoying yourself?


----------



## Zeus Das (Feb 13, 2018)

Hi Jack, yes my dog is civil but does have a clear head, will not bite, nor lunge, not behave aggressively without reason. He has only done in twice - it was early in the morning and dark and a stranger showed up while we were out running, but he backed off when I told him to but kept an eye on him. I have been accidently bitten by him when playing with the ball, I was not quick enough and he jumps high and fast. As far as decoy work, yes - but I would not consider it serious decoy work, have taken bites from young dogs in training. Never a bite from a dog such as mine or really strong dogs. So, I would not consider myself a decoy by any means. I have had dogs before and done mostly PP work, this is my first dog who has tendency to leap up an go high - I have not taught him.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

One excellent rule in doing bite work of any kind.


A green "decoy" should only work with experienced dogs and "green" dogs should only be worked by experienced decoys. 



There is an excellent chance not following this can ruin both dog and "decoy".


----------

